# Pipsqueak Bear - KNIT



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

This plush teddy stands 9 inches tall and can be completed using one ball of pipsqueak yarn in the main color (brown) and oddments of the contrast color (cream or white)
Body, legs and head are knitted in one piece and the arms, muzzle, ears and belly panel are knit separately and sewn on. Due to the forgiving nature of this yarn, sewing up is simple and you can complete this bear in an evening.
Stuffed with polyester fiberfill with embroidered nose and eyes this is perfect for small children as it is also machine wash and tumble dry if you put it in a wash bag or pillowcase.
PDF Pattern : $2.00

Get this pattern free using coupon code: KPFRIENDS only until midnight 1/24/14!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pipsqueak-bear


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Very cute Janet !


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

I love his belly!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

He's really very cute!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is adorable. I love the Pipsqueak yarn and you are right it is very forgiving and looks like fabric when it is completed.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

So sweet.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> That is adorable. I love the Pipsqueak yarn and you are right it is very forgiving and looks like fabric when it is completed.


haha...I'll be the voice of dissention. I can't stand Pipsqueak yarn! It sticks to my fingers when I'm trying to knit with it. Blech.

However, this little bear is absolutely adorable!!! Will most definitely look for another yarn to make it with. Well done!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable, got the puppy one before so purchased this one. Thank you, love them both.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Janet ! So kind of you !


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww he's lovely


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

thank you so much, I have twin grandbabies coming and this is the perfect addition to what I am already knitting.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

He looks so cuddly!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for giving this free to your KP buddies. I love Him!!!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Now to get some yarn.


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you! I've downloaded your pattern, have this same yarn in my stash and was wondering what I would do with it! Can't wait to get started. A very cold week ahead in Ohio, so this was just what I needed today. Appreciate your generosity sharing this adorable pattern with us.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much, he is adorable. He will get lots of hugs I'm sure. He has been added to my collection of toys, that I said I would never knit...Warms my heart..and the grand-kids love um.

Dianna


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the free pattern. It is so cute and I plan to make one.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Awww. He looks so squishy cute with that yarn and chubby belly! Thanks so much!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Many thanks ~ he is adorable


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you! I have yarn from hobby lobby that is a lot like the pipsqueek


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern! Very cute bear.


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

I have just downloaded the pattern - now to find pipsqueek yarn. I have no babies to give it to but it's so lovely and cuddly I will knit it and put it away in the hope that one will come along.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I love his fat tummy!!!


----------



## alsprink (Jun 26, 2013)

SO ADORABLE. thanks so much for sharing him.

Alyce


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'll be making this one soon. I adore your wonderful patterns, especially the bears!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the free download friend...am currently working with this yarn and will try your new pattern as well. xo


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you for your generosity !


----------



## cbd1966 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks so much. Very generous of you!
Clare


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

THANK YOU!! for the free code! I admired this little bear when it was previously posted on KP, but didn't buy the pattern. I have oodles of Pipsqueak yarn but none in brown. Perhaps pink & white and blue & white will look good too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Janet, beautiful bear.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

So generous of you to share your pattern. Your bear is so cute.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the free pattern! So very generous. This little guy is perfect for a quick tuck in "lovey" for new baby or special child :thumbup:


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the free pattern! So very generous. This little guy is perfect for a quick tuck in "lovey" for new baby or special child :thumbup:


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Adorable! Thanks so much!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute bear


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, I'm going to try and make one.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cute and I love that yarn! I've seen it at Joann's, but just haven't bought any yet. Looks so cuddly.

OH! And thank you so much for the download!!! That was very nice of you!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

He's adorable, thank you! Now to get some Pipsqueak!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the softness of pipsqueak yarn. I haven't tried to knit an animal yet, but this bear looks so loveable. Thank you for the pattern, Janet. I hope my turns out half as nice as yours! It might be going straight to my GS!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing your talents! He is so cute!


----------



## Distantknitter (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks! He's very cute!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That's adorable.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

Missed it! Darn! Very cute.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for this adorable bear! My 2 youngest GDs are going to love them! Paula


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry I missed the free pattern. I knit for a local charity's gift shop. Was unable to get on internet yesterday because of the storm. Hope you all have fun making this bear.


----------

